
From OS X to Linux - tempodox
https://blog.nobugware.com/post/2017/back_from_osx_to_linux/
======
some_account
4 Ghz i7 with 64 GB of ram sounds like a monster.

I also switched from Mac OS to Linux and it's like a breath of fresh air
again. It's something about Linux that feels so right. No corporate messages
anywhere.

